# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم أورنج (Orange)  ╣◄ صحيفة ميديتل Meditel (اخبار العروض والتخفيضات موضوع دائم التجديد) ►╠

## gsm4maroc

[all1=#b37575] هذ الموضوع مخصص ان شاء الله لمختلف العروض والتخفيضات التي تقدمها ميديتل الموضوع متجدد باستمرار نرحب دائما بمشاركاتكم واستفساراتكم [/all1]

----------


## gsm4maroc

[a7la1=#ffb0b0]  الى غاية 26 ابريل استفيدوا من التعبئة مضاعفة 4 مرات على كل تعبئات 50 درهما او اكثر.  وستستفيدون من التعبئة تريبل لكل التعبئات التي قيمتها اقل من 50 درهما
[/a7la1]

----------


## gsm4maroc

*عرض 30 دقيقة ميديتل جاهز*  *يمكنم هذا العرض من الاستفادة من 30 دقيقة من المكالمات* *صالحة لمدة أسبوع نحو جميع الشبكات الوطنية*  *24/24 و 7/7*  *مقابل 19 درهم تقتطع من الرصيد الأصلي وليس المهدى* *لتفعيل العرض الإتصال ب : 3-555*  *أو*  *إرسال كلمة oui عبر sms للرقم 121*  (*بعد دقيقة أولى غير مقسمة يبدأ التقسيم ب 30 ثانية*)

----------


## gsm4maroc

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة gsm4maroc 					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _عرض 30 دقيقة ميديتل جاهز  يمكنم هذا العرض من الاستفادة من 30 دقيقة من المكالمات صالحة لمدة أسبوع نحو جميع الشبكات الوطنية  24/24 و 7/7  مقابل 19 درهم تقتطع من الرصيد الأصلي وليس المهدى لتفعيل العرض الإتصال ب : 3-555  أو  إرسال كلمة oui عبر sms للرقم 121  (بعد دقيقة أولى غير مقسمة يبدأ التقسيم ب 30 ثانية)_   *انتهى*

----------


## gsm4maroc

*جديد ميديتل جاهز* *عرض التعبئة 3× و4×*  **         *إلى غاية 23 ماي التعبئة من 20 درهم ×3*  *والتعبئة ابتداء من 50 درهم ×4*

----------


## gsm4maroc

من فاتح يونيو استفيدوا من تريبل روشارج ابتداء من 5 دراهم    وتربيع على 50 درهم   و تخميس ابتداء من 100 درهم

----------


## sabri00

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## gsm4maroc



----------


## gsm4maroc

قامت بميديتل بطرح ميديجاهز ميكس 
 بامتيازات متعددة للشباب 
 الجدول التالي يوضح الامتيازات 
 *****   * سرعة الأنترنت 256 كيلو  * في حالة تجاوز الحجم  الاستهلاك في انترنت مثلا تعبئة 30 درهم لديها في انترنت حجم 300 ميغا في حالة تم تجازوه فان  سرعة الاتصال سوف تنقص لتصل الى 64 كيلوا وكدلك الشأن بالنسبة للأجحام الأخرة .  -------------------------------------------- * ثمن الدقيقة  3.60 دراهم من 8 صباحا الى 20 ليلا . * ثمن الدقيقة 1.80 درهم من 20 ليلا الى 8 صباحا .  ---------------------------------------------- * بامكان زبناء ميديتل الاستفادة من ميديجاهز ميكس يكفي تركيب 5550 واتباع التعليمات الصوتية للتفعيل . * زبون جديد يكفي انه يشري بطاقة 20 درهم من وكالات ميديتل . ---------------------------------------------- * الدقائق المجانية صالحة في اتجاه جميع الشبكات . * اسمس صالح في اتجاه جميع الشبكات . ---------------------------------------------- * 5554 لمعرفة الرصيد + رصيد الدقائق المجانية .   منقول

----------


## narosse27



----------


## gsm4maroc

عذرا على عدم المتابعة

----------


## gsm4maroc



----------


## TIGER_GSM

حصريا     ابتداءا من اليوم وحصريا لدى ميديتيل التعبئة مضاعفة عدة مرات تعبئة ميديتيل جاهز 100dhX7 =700dh درهم كلها صالحة لمدة عام كامل _(المصدر رسالة من ميديتيل)_  وباقي التعبئات فقط X2

----------


## TIGER_GSM

الى غاية 19 من ابريل
 جديد عروض ميدتيل جاهز
 عودة الضوبل في 6 و7 مرات لي زبناء ميديجاهز بليس
 سوايع ميدتيل لي كل زبناء ميدتيل

----------


## TIGER_GSM



----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم    *اهلا وسهلا بكم إخواني اخواتي محبي منتدى شركات شبكات meditel* *أخــر عـــروض Médite  الأنترنيت  تلاتات اشهر ب 300 درهم* 
 *من 22 الى غاية 27 ابريل*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

تم تمديد العرض أخر عروض ميدتيل جاهز سوايع ميدتيل بنجمة الى غاية  30 ابريل لجميع زبناء ميدتيل جاهز

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*القائمة الجديدة لخدمة ميديتل #555# توفر لكم سرعة، سهولة و بساطة*   *القائمة الجديدة لخدمة ميديتل #555# توفر لكم سرعة، سهولة و بساطة* 
ابتداءًا  من اليوم، مع قائمة خدمات ميديتل #555#، يمكنكم تشغيل العروض التي ترغبون  فيها، التحكم في حسابكم و الولوج إلى خدمات الهاتف النقال؛ اتصلواب #555# و  اكتشفوا القائمة الجديدة لخدمات ميديتل. *يمكن الولوج لهذه الخدمة متى تشاؤون 24 س/24. إنّها حقًّا خدمة ممتعة!* </h5>*التحكم في حسابكم: التعبئة، تغيير العرض، الإطلاع على الرصيد، معرفة رقم هاتفكم…*  *تشغيل العروض: 15دقيقة نحوالخارج، Pass SMS*   *تشغيل الأنترنت على الهاتف: تعبئة 50Mo ،300Mo،و 1Go ؛*   *الولوج إلى خدمات ميديتل جاهز: تحويل الرصيد، تسبيق الرصيد، Médibip...*    *<*  *للاستفادة من خدمات ميديتل، اتصلوا ب #555# للولوج إلى القائمة. عبر القائمة يمكنكم اختيار الخدمة التي تريدون.*   *مثال:*   *لمعرفة رقم هاتفكم، اتصلوا ب #555#، اختارواحسابي بالضغط على الرقم 1 ثم اختاروارقمي بالضغط على الرقم 4.*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

من1-07-2013
الــــــــــى
7-07-2013 --------------------- 5 دراهم = 5 درهم
 +
 10 دقائق صالحة مدة يومين
 10 دراهم = 10 درهم
 +
 30 دقيقة صالحة مدة 4 أيام
 20 درهم = 20 درهم
 +
 1 سـاعـة صالحة مدة أسبـوع 
 30 درهم = 30 درهم
 +
 سـاعـة ونصف صالحة مدة أسبـوع
 50 درهم = 50 درهم
 +
 3 سـاعـات صالحة مدة أسبـوعــيـن
 100 درهم = 100 درهم
 +
 5 سـاعـات صالحة مدة شــــهـر ----- المصدر رسالة-dealer-
 ----

----------


## TIGER_GSM



----------

